# #3: Welches Bier trinkt Ihr am liebsten?



## Hecht100+ (17. Januar 2020)

Natürlich die Himmelspforte, weil vom See ist es noch ein weiter Weg zurück und man braucht ja seinen Schein.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Januar 2020)

Da ich am liebsten ein leckeres Pils trinke, würde mich mal das "Gourmet Pils" interessieren.


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. Januar 2020)

Das Porter hab ich noch nicht getrunken. Bin gespannt, wie das schmeckt. Ich mag z. B. Guinness sehr gerne und das ist ja auch ein Porter, bzw. Stout. 

Sind hier Bierkenner unterwegs? Was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen Porter und Stout? Ist mir nicht so ganz klar.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Januar 2020)

Am liebsten ein leckeres Pils .


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Januar 2020)

Wenn ich in UK bin Guinness, aber hier in good old Heimatland genieß ich am liebsten das Hövels Original


----------



## Waellerfischer (17. Januar 2020)

Nach dem Angeln am Liebsten das Westerwald Bräu


----------



## rippi (17. Januar 2020)

Mag den keiner von euch Perlenbacher oder Nobelaner am liebsten?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. Januar 2020)

Ich stehe total auf die Biere der Hamburger Ratsherren Brauerei: Rotbier zum Grünkohl, Coast Guard am Elbstrand, Pale Ale im Garten und das Pilsener für zwischendurch. Aktien Zwickel Kellerbier und Dithmarscher Dunkel gehen aber immer


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. Januar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Mag den keiner von euch Perlenbacher oder Nobelaner am liebsten?


Kenn ich gar nicht


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. Januar 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wenn ich in UK bin Guinness, aber hier in good old Heimatland genieß ich am liebsten das Hövels Original



Da spricht der Kenner. Gibt's das Bitterbier von Hövels noch? Das fand ich sehr lecker.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (17. Januar 2020)

FREIBIER


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. Januar 2020)

Jo, Freibier trink ich auch am allerliebsten! Ansonsten auch gerne Helles...


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Da spricht der Kenner. Gibt's das Bitterbier von Hövels noch? Das fand ich sehr lecker.


Das Original ist das Bitterbier....allerdings dem Trend entsprechend angepasster Name


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Januar 2020)

Die Frage war ja,
Welches Bier trinkt Ihr beim Angeln am liebsten.
Da ich mit dem Auto fahre 

ALKOHOLFREIER PILSGENUSS. *Jever Fun*
zu hause
Dithmarscher URTYP


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. Januar 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Das Original ist das Bitterbier....allerdings dem Trend entsprechend angepasster Name


Ah ok - ich hab schon befürchtet, das gibt's nicht mehr. Der Trend geht ja schon lange eher zu milderen Bieren. Auch Jever haben sie angeblich ja etwas weniger stark gehopft. Von den großen Brauereien ist das mir trotzdem noch das liebste Pils.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die Frage war ja,
> Welches Bier trinkt Ihr beim Angeln am liebsten.
> Da ich mit dem Auto fahre
> 
> ...


Eh´ Nobbi,
das ist doch wie für Babys milchtrinken ohne Brust.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Jo, Freibier trink ich auch am allerliebsten! Ansonsten auch gerne Helles...


So, damit Du auch einen Ohrwurm hast


----------



## buttweisser (17. Januar 2020)

WERNESGRÜNER


----------



## heinzi (17. Januar 2020)

Ich trinke am liebsten Kölsch. Und ja, das ist auch Bier.


----------



## świetlik (17. Januar 2020)

Lech, 4°C kalt und natürlich Alkoholfrei


----------



## eggert (17. Januar 2020)

Frisches Veltins


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Januar 2020)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ich trinke am liebsten Kölsch. Und ja, das ist auch Bier.


Gerüchteweise habe ich gehört, dass in Köln keiner diese Plörre trinkt, deswegen wird sie in Düsseldorf als "Alt" verklappt


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. Januar 2020)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ich trinke am liebsten Kölsch. Und ja, das ist auch Bier.


Niedlich. Da wird man schnell zum weil man schneller trinkt, als man nachordern kann...


----------



## ralle (17. Januar 2020)

Ein gutes Ducksteiner ist nicht zu verachten !!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. Januar 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Ein gutes Ducksteiner ist nicht zu verachten !!


Yepp, das stimmt   Machte vor vielen Jahren in einer Bremerhavener Hafenkneipe erste Erfahrungen mit Ducksteiner - und Schlüpferstürmer. Eine Kombi, die am nächsten Morgen für Kopfweh auf dem Segellogger sorgte. Zum Glück war der Weg nach Helgoland nicht wellig ...


----------



## Floriho (17. Januar 2020)

Ich gönn mir gern eine Flasche Sonne aus Bischberg oder aU vom Mahrs Bräu.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Januar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Niedlich. Da wird man schnell zum weil man schneller trinkt, als man nachordern kann...


immer ein Meter bestellen

die kleinen 0,2 Gläser


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. Januar 2020)

Stimmt. Am besten gleich 5 bestellen und ein passendes Glas dazu


----------



## 30mike (17. Januar 2020)

Ich trinke gerne 5.0. Früher hies es mal Feldschlösschen. Mild und man bekommt keinen Schädel.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Januar 2020)

Nun macht mal das Kölsch nicht so schlecht, es ist erwiesenermaßen gesund, weil es die Nieren spült und außerdem fördert es die Fahrtüchtigkeit, habe ich vor 50 Jahren am eigenen Leib erfahren. Ich fuhr nachts allein nach Hause, als plötzlich so´n kleines rotes Licht auf der Straße rumhampelte. Ich hielt an, machte das Fenster runter und so ein grünes Männchen wollte meine Papiere sehen. Dann fragte er: "haben sie was getrunken"? Ich im Brustton der Überzeugung und meiner Meinung nach mit klarer, deutlicher Stimme: "Herr Wachtmeister, wenn ich Auto fahre trinke ich doch nicht". Er daraufhin: "Komm Freundchen, hauch mich mal an". Anschließend machte er 3 Schritte rückwärts und brummte immer wieder: "Das kann doch nicht war sein". Ich fragte ganz arglos: "Herr Wachtmeister, was ist los"?  Er trat wieder an´s Auto und gab mir meine Papiere wieder mit der Bemerkung: "Mußt ja nur noch hier den Berg hoch, hau ab und laß dich nicht noch mal erwischen".
Meine Nachfrage am nächsten Tag bei der Wirtin, wieviel ich denn eigentlich getrunken hatte, ergab folgendes Ergebnis: 32 Kölsch und am Schluß 4 Cola-Rum.
Prost!


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. Januar 2020)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ich trinke am liebsten Kölsch. Und ja, das ist auch Bier.


Nein, ist es nicht


----------



## sprogoe (17. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht


Na Georg,
in Köln findest Du jede Menge besoffene Touristin und fragst Du sie was sie getrunken haben daß sie so besoffen sind, hörst Du nur: "Kölsch, ich dachte, das wäre kein Bier".


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. Januar 2020)

Weiß ich - mir schmeckts frisch vom Hahn auch gut  Nur aus der Flasche fand ich's zum Davonlaufen. Ist aber auch bald schon wieder 10 Jahre her ...


----------



## Schwedenangler (17. Januar 2020)

Als Rheinländer ist mein Bier ein leckeres Kölsch. Schön kalt aus der 0,2 er Kölschstange, einfach lecker!!
Da wir auch in unseren Angelurlaub leckeres Kölsch mitnehmen ist unser Vermieter in Schweden mittlerweile auch
Kölschfan  


Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nich


Oh doch.........


----------



## Timo.Keibel (17. Januar 2020)

Bei uns trinkt man Pils! Wobei ich ganz gerne auch mal ein Helles genieße.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Januar 2020)

Früh
hatt winnt

der erste der Angefangen hat

mit Kölsch


----------



## Michael.S (17. Januar 2020)

Krombacher


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. Januar 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Krombacher


Einfach so? WICKED


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. Januar 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Krombacher


Hieß bei uns nur Schädelbräu


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2020)




----------



## Eifel_Angler (17. Januar 2020)

En lecker Bitburger ist doch klar für nen Eifelaner


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Januar 2020)

Eifel_Angler schrieb:


> En lecker Bitburger ist doch klar für nen Eifelaner


Nö,
oooo man gab das hinteraugenpicken
am Nürburgring

nie wieder.
ei schwör


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. Januar 2020)

Mal ganz ehrlich: Schmeckt Ihr wirklich Unterschiede bei den großen Marken? Becks, Bitburger, Darsteller, etc. schmecken für mich alle gleich.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Januar 2020)

Fängste mit einer Sorte an ----dann nicht in kalt


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Januar 2020)

In der Kneipe als Faßbier tuts ein gutes Pils

Als Flaschenbier ziehe ich klar Land- bzw Kellerbier, vor.....Detmolder als Beispiel 
Bei Gelegenheit gerne Stout oder Drafts (Guinness oder Tennants) 

Auf Schwarzbier kann ich gut bei nem deftigen Essen


----------



## sprogoe (17. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich: Schmeckt Ihr wirklich Unterschiede bei den großen Marken? Becks, Bitburger, Darsteller, etc. schmecken für mich alle gleich.


Das Empfinden habe ich nach der 8. Flasche auch.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich: Schmeckt Ihr wirklich Unterschiede bei den großen Marken? Becks, Bitburger, Darsteller, etc. schmecken für mich alle gleich.




Das behauptete mein Best Buddy als Gastwirt auch- bis ich ihm nach normalem Pils erst Herforder und danach Schaumburger untergejubelt hatte... 

Gute Pilsener vom Faß bei ausreichender Temperierung sind ansonsten wirklich schwer auseinander zu halten.... insbesondere, wenn man se nacheinander durchprobiert  

Krombacher bemerke ich erst am Sodbrennen nach ein paar Gläsern- Kölsch nur am verstärkten Harndrang bzw. daran, dass ich kaum angeheitert werde.   


So Cheffe - mit dem Posting hab ich mir doch ne Extrakiste außerhalb der Konkurrenz verdient, oder?


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2020)

Kölsch ist der Beweis, dass man Wasser verdünnen kann!


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Kölsch ist der Beweis, dass man Wasser verdünnen kann!


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. Januar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> So Cheffe - mit dem Posting hab ich mir doch ne Extrakiste außerhalb der Konkurrenz verdient, oder?


Ich denke, beim Mod Treffen müssen wir ne Verkostung machen. Allein schon aus wissenschaftlichem Interesse.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Kölsch ist der Beweis, dass man Wasser verdünnen kann!


Traurig dabei ist - die Holländer haben ihr Wasser zumindest in Tomaten verwandeln können.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich denke, beim Mod Treffen müssen wir ne Verkostung machen. Allein schon aus wissenschaftlichem Interesse.



Wie kann ich da Nein sagen - selbstverständlich bin ich bereit, für den höheren Zweck Opfer zu bringen!


----------



## ralle (17. Januar 2020)

Ich habe nen Kumpel der trinkt nur Holsten Bier ----  ich habe Ihn schon beigebracht, das er gescheiten Schnaps im Haus hat - aber an dem "Bier" muß ich noch arbeiten --- geht garnicht !!


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Januar 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Ich habe nen Kumpel der trinkt nur Holsten Bier ----  ich habe Ihn schon beigebracht, das er gescheiten Schnaps im Haus hat - aber an dem "Bier" muß ich noch arbeiten --- geht garnicht !!


Das sagt wer?


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Januar 2020)

Holsten knallt am dollsten!


----------



## sprogoe (17. Januar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Traurig dabei ist - die Holländer haben ihr Wasser zumindest in Tomaten verwandeln können.


Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum die Dinger so wäßrig schmecken, hätten sie besser mal mit Kölsch gießen sollen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Januar 2020)

Früher Radeberger, war echt lecker... Denn wurde es aufgekauft und baute mächtig ab. 5.0  ist von Öttinger, aber ich mag es. Das Bier von Öttinger, wo Öttinger auch drauf steht schmeckt mir nicht. Ein Angelfreund hat immer ne Kiste Öttinger und denn noch Export im Kofferraum... Hochsommer also bei uns im Norden 25 Grad  Magst auch nen Bier? Pfui, ne Danke... Er ist schmerz befreit und trinkt die warme Plörre


----------



## Nemo (17. Januar 2020)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ich trinke am liebsten Kölsch. Und ja, das ist auch Bier.


Dieses Gerücht hält sich hartnäckig, ist aber bis heute nicht wissenschaftlich bewiesen!


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Früher Radeberger, war echt lecker... Denn wurde es aufgekauft und baute mächtig ab. 5.0  ist von Öttinger, aber ich mag es. Das Bier von Öttinger, wo Öttinger auch drauf steht schmeckt mir nicht. Ein Angelfreund hat immer ne Kiste Öttinger und denn noch Export im Kofferraum... Hochsommer also bei uns im Norden 25 Grad  Magst auch nen Bier? Pfui, ne Danke... Er ist schmerz befreit und trinkt die warme Plörre


Kann mich nur zu gut an die Bierdimpfln von früher erinnern, wie sie vor ihrer Halbe inklusive Bierwärmer hockten. Mich schüttelt es heute noch, beim Gedanken, an diese lauwarme Brühe!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich denke, beim Mod Treffen müssen wir ne Verkostung machen. Allein schon aus wissenschaftlichem Interesse.


Da sage ich jetzt schon mal: HILFE   @Rebecca Hoffmann, das klingt gefährlich


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Januar 2020)

Wir treffen Vorkehrungen für dich für den Fall dass du wieder etwas kränkelst- du kriegst Ollis Chilivodka in einem Sangriaeimer serviert! 
Das Bier gibt es dann als Dessert!


----------



## Bocinegro (17. Januar 2020)

Es gibt auch ein echt leckeres Kölsch- Mühlen Kölsch. Die größeren Brauereien Nördlich des Weißwurst Äquators haben für meinen Geschmack nicht viel zu bieten. 
Alles nur mehr oder weniger alkoholische Limonaden ohne Charakter. Wenn schon Limo dann Rothaus Tannenzäpfle oder ein Helles Greif Bräu.


----------



## JasonP (17. Januar 2020)

Also ich entscheide mich mal für das Anti Aging Bier.
Ein Jungbrunnen mit Bier, was kann es schöneres geben


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Januar 2020)

Ein kleiner Urlaub im Spessart.
Der große Buchenwald war zum greifen nah.

Meine Frau und ich in einem kleinen Hotel mit alles,
am Tresen gab es Specht Bier.
Wir haben da lange gesessen und der Wirt sagte nur---nicht das der Specht Morgen Früh Anklopft
und
so war es auch--- noch mittags beim Lakefleisch im Buchenwald.
Meine Frau hatte immer noch den Specht im Kopf der Anklopft.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (18. Januar 2020)

Hi,
meine aktuelle Nummer 1





__





						Reh-Bier Pils - BierBasis.de
					

Reh-Bier Pils von Privatbrauerei Reh oHG, 96123 Lohndorf



					www.bierbasis.de
				




und die Nummer 2:

_(Mod: Link gelöscht, da ein Verkaufsportal. Bitte Forenregeln beachten, danke sehr. Es reicht ja, wenn Du ggf. den Namen der Marke nennst. Danke für Dein Verständnis)_

Grüße


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Januar 2020)

Helles Keiler Hefeweizen


----------



## sprogoe (18. Januar 2020)

So kann doch niemand die ausgepriesene Kiste Bier gewinnen, wenn man das "Neuzeller Kloster-Bräu"; um das es hierbei ja geht; noch nicht mal erwähnt.
Also ich nehme sehr gerne 1 Kiste "Neuzeller Kloster-Bräu Gourmet Pils".


----------



## Matze HRO (18. Januar 2020)

M&O  




__





						Die Legende lebt |  Mahn & Ohlerich
					

Ein Bier, gebraut wie damals, 1878: Mahn und Ohlerich Bier aus Rostock.




					www.mahn-ohlerich.de


----------



## yukonjack (18. Januar 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> So kann doch niemand die ausgepriesene Kiste Bier gewinnen, wenn man das "Neuzeller Kloster-Bräu"; um das es hierbei ja geht; noch nicht mal erwähnt.
> Also ich nehme sehr gerne 1 Kiste "Neuzeller Kloster-Bräu Gourmet Pils".


Siggi, du lässt aber auch nichts unversucht um an den Bölkstoff zu kommen.


----------



## Michael.S (18. Januar 2020)

Krombacher sagte ich ja schon aber nicht das es aus der Dose sein mus , warum sagt uns Illegal 2001 , die Platte lief in meine Jugend wohl zig Tausend mal


----------



## sprogoe (18. Januar 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Siggi, du lässt aber auch nichts unversucht um an den Bölkstoff zu kommen.


Habe ich doch schon, 

_*LÖSUNG:* Letzte Woche fragten wir nach dem Gründungsdatum der Klosterbrauerei Neuzelle. Richtig Antwort war 1589. Über einen Kasten leckeres Klosterbräu darf sich Siegfried Hohm aus Gummersbach freuen._ 

aber gegen ne´ 2. Kiste hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## yukonjack (18. Januar 2020)

Na dann Prost.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Januar 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Habe ich doch schon,
> 
> _*LÖSUNG:* Letzte Woche fragten wir nach dem Gründungsdatum der Klosterbrauerei Neuzelle. Richtig Antwort war 1589. Über einen Kasten leckeres Klosterbräu darf sich Siegfried Hohm aus Gummersbach freuen._
> 
> aber gegen ne´ 2. Kiste hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden.


Nicht alles auf einmal Austrinken-Siggi


----------



## ollidi (18. Januar 2020)

Gerne dunkle Landbiere. Auch mal ein Köstritzer.

Wenn wir in der Sächsischen Schweiz unsere jährlichen Wandertage verbringen, immer Bastei Pils aus dem Brauhaus Pirna.

Natürlich bin ich auch dem lokalen Bier bei uns nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## porbeagle (18. Januar 2020)

Pils , nur aus der Dose, nie Flasche.
Bitburger (wegen der schwarzen Kameraden aufm Friedhof)
Warsteiner
Licher Pils (wegen Sentimental zwecks meiner Jugend)


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Januar 2020)

Meine Jugend 

HP49


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2020)

...und beim Freibier sind alle Ressentiments wie weggeploppt.


----------



## zandertex (18. Januar 2020)

ab nem gewissen pegelstand sollte man die ressenti.........doch in den hintergrund stellen.


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> ab nem gewissen pegelstand sollte man die ressenti.........doch in den hintergrund stellen.


Schbeim tun sie sich eh alle gleich.


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (19. Januar 2020)

Ich trinke gerne das Bier der Stauder Brauerei aus Essen 
Das hier angepriesene Bier konnte ich noch nicht probieren.


----------



## heinzi (19. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht


Georg stellvertretend für alle die mein geliebtes Kölsch hier schlecht machen: Ihr sollt alle eitrigen Haarausfall und Gicht in den Fingern bekommen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. Januar 2020)

Andal hat zu Kölsch alles gesagt, was man sagen kann


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (19. Januar 2020)

….ich trinke am liebsten...…   *FREIBIER*


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2020)

Ja mei, so sans de Kölner. A eigene Sprache, die keiner versteht, a große Kirche, ohne Uhr, am Bahnhof und a Gerstenlimo, das sie Bier nennen!


----------



## sprogoe (19. Januar 2020)

Vorsicht Andal,
gleich kommen alle Kölner zu Dir und hauen Dich.
Um die Bayrische Sprache zu verstehen, braucht´s doch auch einen Übersetzer.


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. Januar 2020)

Um der Wahrheit die Ehre zu geben: Ich war vor einigen Jahren mal in Köln und war in der Touristenkneipe schlechthin - im Frühs. War ein toller Abend, Kölsch floss in Strömen und in dem Ambiente hat's mir auch richtig gut geschmeckt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Januar 2020)

Is ja nix wildes Georg - biste in Rom, tus den Römern gleich! 

Wenn man die ersten paar getrunken hat isses okay. Nur die fortwährende Pinkelei geht einem aufn Senkel. 

Dass noch kein findiger Geschäftsmann auf die Idee gekommen ist, zwischen Tresen und Toilette ne Filiale von Mr. Minute einzurichten...... Da läuft sich mancher die Sohlen und Absätze kaputt


----------



## phirania (19. Januar 2020)

Ich trinke die Perle der Natur.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Januar 2020)

Siggi,
leg doch mal die forellen in das kirsch-bier ein 
von
Bier aus Neuzelle 
zum räuchern


----------



## sprogoe (19. Januar 2020)

Nee, nee, nobbi,
Bier ist nix für Fische, für mich schon, aber auch nicht mit undefinierbaren Zusätzen, nur nach dem Reinheitsgebot, sonst nix.


----------



## sprogoe (19. Januar 2020)

@phirania 
Perlen kommen auch schon mal aus Moddergewässern, nix für mich, bah.


----------



## kleine flunder (19. Januar 2020)

Jever trinke ich im Augenblick


----------



## sprogoe (19. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Um der Wahrheit die Ehre zu geben: Ich war vor einigen Jahren mal in Köln und war in der Touristenkneipe schlechthin - im Frühs. War ein toller Abend, Kölsch floss in Strömen und in dem Ambiente hat's mir auch richtig gut geschmeckt.


Lieber Georg,
solltest Du nochmals Köln unsicher machen und Deinen Kölschdurst stillen wollen, gebe ich Dir einen guten Rat, geh´ nicht direkt zum Früh, da rennt jeder Touri hin, sondern begib Dich mal in die einzige noch bestehende Hausbrauerei Kölns, die ihr Kölsch ausschließlich in ihren Brauereistuben verkauft, nämlich die Päffgen Brauerei.





						Päffgen Kölsch / Home
					






					www.paeffgen-koelsch.de
				



Empfehlenswert ist auch noch die Brauerei Mühlen Kölsch:
https://muehlenkoelsch.de/
oder melde Dich einfach mal bei mir, machen wir einen "Haustrunk" bei mir, pennen kannst Du dann auch hier, sowas habe ich ja schon mal mit Thomas und Franz beim Dreh des Räuchervideos veranstaltet.


----------



## Heilbutt (19. Januar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
obwohl ich als Franke naturgemäß ziemlich überzeugt von den vielen oberfränkischen Kleinbrauer-Erzeugnissen bin
(Mahrs, Roppelt, Hönig, Liebert, Friedel... usw. usw.) muß ich sagen das ich - in Köln - auch sehr gerne Kölsch trinke.
In den meisten Kneipen bekommt man dies ja auch nicht nur in Reagenzglasgröße, sondern auf Wunsch auch in
halbwegs vernünftigen Gebinden (ich meine es ist 0,4L?!)
Doch, ja, lecker Bierchen sind das zumeist...!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Januar 2020)

Ne Früh Kölsch Stand gibt es zur Kieler Woche hier auch immer... Stimmung ist Prima... aber man muß schon nen ganzes Fass kaufen, sonst bleibt es ohne Wirkung.


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2020)

Und bitte kalt. Nichts ist schlimmer, als lauwarme Cervisia. Da wußte schon Obelix, als er die Briten besuchte!


----------



## yukonjack (20. Januar 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ne Früh Kölsch Stand gibt es zur Kieler Woche hier auch immer... Stimmung ist Prima... aber man muß schon nen ganzes Fass kaufen, sonst bleibt es ohne Wirkung.


Du musst es *saufen*, kaufen reicht da nicht.


----------



## heinzi (20. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ja mei, so sans de Kölner. A eigene Sprache, die keiner versteht, a große Kirche, ohne Uhr, am Bahnhof und a Gerstenlimo, das sie Bier nennen!


Ja so ist das. Kölsch ist halt eine Spezialität und die Kölner sowieso. Und wie das mit Spezialität so ist, sind sie nicht für Jedermann. Für Jedermann gibt es halt den Rest, der ja auch nicht schlecht sein muss.


----------



## Peter_Piper (20. Januar 2020)

Ich bin ja eher so der Weintrinker. 
Wenn ich aber mal ein Bierchen trinke, dann gerne ein Rothaus Tannenzäpfle, ein Waldkircher Hirschen Bräu, ein Freiburger Feierling Inselhopf, oder auch mal ein Meckatzer Weiss-Gold.

Was gar nicht geht, sind Biere aus der AB-InBev-Gruppe und der Radeberger Gruppe.

Aber die Frage war ja, was ich zum angeln trinke. Nun ja, kommt darauf an, welches gerade im Kühlschrank ist. 
Das Neuzeller kenne ich bisher noch nicht, das Schwarzbier Schwarzer Abt würde ich aber gerne mal verkosten.


----------

